# Heat transfer problem



## stubs (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello everyone I'm having a problem with plastisol heat transfers .I have a hotronix 16x20 clam heat press I set it temperature 385 @ 10 seconds medium pressure every time I peel hot I'm not going all of design to stick never had problem before I have the designs for awhile do the get old help me out.


----------



## RasWayne (Aug 9, 2017)

I wish I could assist you but I'm new to the whole process, How ever I do have a question for you if you don't mind. Do you have any experience with siser easy weed, and if so have you had any problems with it? I have my heat press(MPress) temp set to hundred at 30sec but design does not fully transfer. Het press is brand new.


----------



## stubs (Apr 9, 2007)

I have never work with easy weed . I'm sure someone can help you.


----------



## thedawg28 (Jan 29, 2016)

We use Easy Weed all the time, no problems. I believe correct temp is 305 for 12-15 secs.


----------



## Grant Hill (May 10, 2013)

Make sure the transfers are made for the material you are adhering them to. Some are made for cotton only, some for poly only, some for 50/50, others for nylon only, etc.

Also make sure you peel off according to instructions: Hot peel, warm peel or cold peel.

There are also coated materials that may not play well, but thats a different story. Hope this helps!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Iris,

Are these stock designs? If so, could you send a couple of photos so we may see the designs that are problematic?


----------

